# Aurora Indica Buds @ 32 Day Flower



## GrowinGreen

I just want to post some bud pictures- starting with the cola.

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

And now some branch nuglets.

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

And some more.

:guitar:

---


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

Holey Moley those are some huge fan leaves in the first few pics.....what are they like 10" across?


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright I've got a noob question-

When does the cola usually start filling in? Because it's so skinny at the top with hardly any bud. Does anyone notice this part taking a little longer to fill out?


----------



## Sir_Tokie

Give them time bro they'll fill out. Last few weeks they can bulk up nice and fat as long as you have everything dialed in...take care..


----------



## GrowinGreen

Here are some new bud shots of my AI that has been in flower for 40 days.

Her buds are really filling in nicely and she is getting more resinous everyday. The pistils are starting to turn a dark brown color. Her smell is also getting a little stronger- but still not as strong as I expected it to be. The pictures are kind of poor quality- I was starting to take pictures and the lights shut off :doh:I'll have some better ones up soon.

If you compare the cola pictures from the first post above to the cola pictures in this post you can see that the cola has really filled in- pretty cool to see. She will probably be cut down in 2-3 weeks, I can't wait.

---


----------



## PencilHead

They filled in, huh?  Looking really nice.


----------



## GrowinGreen

They sure did... but I want more- more I say. Thanks for looking PH


----------



## SherwoodForest

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> They sure did... but I want more- more I say. Thanks for looking PH


 You sound like me, more isn't even enough.:bong:


----------



## crizzo357

Hey there GG man those buds are looking sweet, I still dont have buds like that on mine, and its been 4 weeks. no clue! but yours look awesome!

Criz


----------



## dr pyro

nice looking pics


----------



## ArtVandolay

Real nice, GG!  Growing them in hempies?  I think I'm going to grow AI after my querkle next fall.  I'll be watching for a smoke report .


----------



## GrowinGreen

Thanks Art! Yeah they are in hempy buckets- it's all I know haha. But you definitely can't go wrong with AI from my experience. And I wouldn't mind trying some satori :hubba: 

I'll be sure to post a smoke report.

Today is day 61 of flower and still no amber trichomes- so hopefully they start turning amber soon. I'd like to harvest in 2 weeks from now.


----------



## JogaBonito521

Nice!! Got an estimate on how much you'll end up with?


----------



## 420benny

Nice looking buds. Can't wait for the smoke report, either.


----------



## Mr. Moon

how stinky is it? lookin good.


----------



## dekgib

growingreen you gotit lookinggood


----------



## leafminer

Zip, I grew AI for, I dunno, 3 years maybe, and to this day I have to say this is the most potent strain I ever encountered. It just knocks you down. It is stronger than my line of Black Domina that I'm growing at the moment. My strain looked identical to GrowinGreens plants. 

I lost my strain eventually because I failed to take like-to-like reference seed and my mothers died off in excessive summer heat. It lives on in my 50% strain Mint Choc, and 20% strain Secret Agent (totally unofficial names btw) but in all my breeding experiments with it, the AI was an incredibly dominant gene line. It completely fused with my foxtail hermie Oaxaca haze sativa and took it over. Even bred back to the sativa again, it still had lots of indica characteristics.

If you can get some of that style of AI it's a rewarding experience believe me.


----------



## mojavemama

I"m drooling! I have 5 AI's in veg right now. And yes, those fan leaves on mine are also huge, bigger than my spread-out hand by a third. I"m getting really excited now! Couch Lock--that's what I'm hoping for. Long way to go yet, though....But wow, this thread sure made my day!


----------



## GrowinGreen

zipflip said:
			
		

> Hey GG you still around the forums lately?  was curious how the odor was of the aurora indicas while in flowering?   i ask cuz its a strain im considering right now. but i kinda wanna limit it to growing low odor strains is all.



Hey zip, I know this is very delayed but AI is very low odor, so you would have no problem with it. I mean basically no smell, even when you rub it it smells like dirt or something. So if low odor is what you are after, this is perfect.


----------



## GrowinGreen

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I"m drooling! I have 5 AI's in veg right now. And yes, those fan leaves on mine are also huge, bigger than my spread-out hand by a third. I"m getting really excited now! Couch Lock--that's what I'm hoping for. Long way to go yet, though....But wow, this thread sure made my day!



Hey mama, thanks for the pic! I love seeing AI grows. Are you doing a journal or anything for it? I'd love to follow it. If not, you should post some pics once in awhile!

If you really want to drool, go read this:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52445


----------



## mojavemama

Hey Zip, you're gonna love those AI seeds from Nirvana. That's where mine are from. All 5 of mine were females. I still have 5 seeds left. THey are HUGE plants, with big, thick stems, thick as those old super-fat pencils we used to have to use in kindergarden. Mine have grown very bushy, no stretch, and the leaves are like saucer-size. Yet, I only have them in 3 gallon pots. My leaves are much wider than GG's, and they are so obviously Indicas. I'm really excited about putting them into flower soon. 

GG, I love those tall colas! Alas, I have to heavily supercrop mine to keep the height down, since I only have T5 Ho's. I had planned to use the sun to augment the lights, but the Gods must be laughing because all I've seen in the past 3 weeks is rain and more rain.


----------



## leafminer

If you can get a good pheno then it's killah. I had a great pheno but it couldn't stand the summer heat last year. I'd be happy to grow it again but don't fancy gambling on one pheno or another...


----------



## LEFTHAND

*Pheno i had was great.. still have a mother of her as well.. 
bloody papaya's being a dog so might be gowing her again.. 
i need a day dope though that shet puts me out.. lol
LH*


----------



## budiholi

nice buds dude thats the same strain as the clone of mine and the plants filled out good on her momma just before they went amber


----------



## shortkutz

awesome


----------



## mojavemama

Have any pictures of the AI in bud???? I can't wait! I put mine into flower mode last week.


----------



## oregonduck76

slim jim


----------

